# SSG Raul Perez Benavidez - MOH



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2010)

Amasing....


----------



## car (Aug 5, 2010)

I actually got to meet Roy Benavidez in 1984 - at a motivational speech at NSA, of all places. Helluva guy. Extremely humble. The guy in the vid misspoke. President Reagan awarded him the MoH in 1981, cuz he was wearing it when I shook his hand ;) and Roy Benavidez wasn't a poser......


----------



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2010)

NSA - Night Stalker Association ?


----------



## car (Aug 5, 2010)

National Security Agency.......or, No Such Agency


----------



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't see anything, read anything, know anything.


----------



## kabob-dh (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing. Things for the share.


----------



## tova (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 12, 2010)

Roy Benavidez lived in Fort Worth Texas while I did... humble, polite, and quiet... he is the real deal.


----------

